# Requirements for creating a website.



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd like to get advice on how one can create a website and what are the requirements for doing so???


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 12, 2005)

What kind of website do u want to create?? personal or info based.... well if u want to create free then try out www.freeservers.com . no such requirement.. simply build ur web pages and upload it to the website by file manager.. since its free they dont give ftp access.. you get a name like www.urwebsite.8k.com ....


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

I meant sites for instance as marriage websites like shaadi, search engines like google, email sites, etc.

The requirement I meant was the kind of people to design and create a site as this. Will site creation involve lots of money?


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 12, 2005)

See man there are many type of websites.....if u want simple one .....and if u know some simple languages u can develop on u r own with much less price...
on the other hand if u want complex sites involving multiple pages and having complex features and graphics then u have to hire some web design and spend lot of money on that..

Now tell me what type of website are u interested in????
or 
what is u r exact requirement??????


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

Basically I'm not aware of any prog thingy and neither am I an expert at it. 

I have diff ideas like the post I mentioned above. But I'd like to know specifically what are the costs that cud be incrd.

Can "websites" be created for free[.com]?

I'd appreciate if someone cud give me info who have created any such sites.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 12, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Basically I'm not aware of any prog thingy and neither am I an expert at it.
> 
> I have diff ideas like the post I mentioned above. But I'd like to know specifically what are the costs that cud be incrd.
> 
> ...



Free .com registration ???

Nope, i dont think so.


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

FasTrack said:
			
		

> Free .com registration ???
> 
> Nope, i dont think so.



What r u talking abt....  

I queried whether I can create a website for free with a domain [com/ net]


----------



## saro_gn (Aug 12, 2005)

hi

www.cjb.net

this website is used to create free webpages.
but www.ourname.cjb.net is an format.

bye.,
saravana.


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

saro_gn said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> www.cjb.net
> 
> ...



But I need one to be created on "com or net" ...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2005)

Then you have pay money to buy a .com or .net domain. Look *smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/ for buying domains.


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 13, 2005)

if u want a website of ur name  i mean  yoursitename.com --> then u have register it by paying manoey.. that is because you are buying a ip address... which is public.. if u are takling a site like google,, you got to have a server!!!! and also a back up server.. like in google there are mnay back ups... then you have make the server as FQDN server---(Fully Qualifies Domain Name) after you are done with this u can create ur website with html, asp, etc......... and ur server has to remain online all time.........


----------



## geekysage (Aug 13, 2005)

Unless you are looking for very large scale portals like yahoo, msn, here are the simple steps you gotta do to get a website up and running:

1. Buy a domain name e.g. .com, .net, .info, etc.
2. Buy a hosting account on a Linux server, linux hosting is cheap and reliable compared to windows coz of obvious reasons.
3. In your domain control panel, set the nameservers to be the one given by your web host.
4. Design a website, upload it and voila, you are ONLINE, baby!

My recommendations for a domain seller and a web host:

Domain: Buy it from www.godaddy.com or www.yahoo.com . GoDaddy offers great services but since yahoo is running a 50% off till September, my recommendation would be yahoo. Cost: $5 @ yahoo

Hosting: Well, i have been hosting with various big and small players since 2002 so i am da guy to answer this question. First off, let me say this: free hosting accounts just suck, never go with them unless you are poor to the extent of living in the footpath! If you are a student w/ limited pocket money, cut on your side/GF expenses and buy a proper hosting account. Okay, coming to the point, I have been hosting with www.hostachio.com for a while now and think that they are just great - superb support so far. $20/year for 2 mySQL databases and all the bells and whistles is impressive. I think they are also one of the cheapest out there. They offer cPanel admin w/fantastico scripts to install many forums, blogs, chat applications in just a click! Cost: $20/year @ hostachio

Pardon me for any technical jargon but can't help it, it's all part of the game.   

Peace.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 14, 2005)

A person in india has probs takin it from godaddy. instead rely on a local domain registration person. look for "web hosting <ur city>" in google to find a featured hosting partner for ur city.

a .com is never free. its min for 300 with some companies.

all major interactive websites use php (scripting language primarily used on linux platform) or asp/asp.net on windows servers.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, afaik, hostachio has many indian users...got to know them thru hostachio's forum. As for the domain registration, if godaddy gives you problem, ask hostachio support, i think they do domain registration for ~$10.


----------



## vandit (Aug 14, 2005)

simply create a free website and host it at www.bravenet.com then join the affiliate program and start making some money ( not my responsibility ) after  u have some buy a nice domain which has a .com or .net 
but for this ( money making) ur website should attract visitors....


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 14, 2005)

> A person in india has probs takin it from godaddy.



I meant not as in technical problems. I meant getting from godaddy requires credit card transfers which a newbie wont have. Instead its easy for a newbie to deposit money in a nearby bank account.


----------



## Retro (Aug 14, 2005)

Here are somethings that I want to tell you

1) You will never get .com domains for free. They certainly will cost you around $7.95 and I have no idea as to how you can transfer the money to them. However, currently *godaddy.com has an offer where you can buy domains for $3.95 only. So, if you have relatives in US or some other country, pester them to buy it now before the offer expires. There are also some Indian sellers of .com domains but they cost you more than Rs.400. .in domains cost you Rs.250. For free, you can get subdomains like *yoursite.cjb.net or *yoursite.uni.cc or *yoursite.tk which is a domain.

2) For a website, you will need to find a host. Again, Indian hosts are expensive and try a free host like the ones provided here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26184

3) The most important thing to create a website is knowledge of HTML (Hypertext Markup Language). It is fairly easy and I suggest you get a nice book to start.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Charley (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, Tks m8's for suggestions, let me check on this and in case I  need ur help, I will send u thru PM's.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 14, 2005)

> 3) The most important thing to create a website is knowledge of HTML (Hypertext Markup Language). It is fairly easy and I suggest you get a nice book to start.



Fine but html helps u in coding. And when u start with coding it seems t be very boring.

My personal advice, go for initial web designing using Microsoft Frontpage, or Macromedia Dreamweaver and learn more about web hosting. When u get versed with them (hardly takes a fortnight to do dat all) u can jump to html coding where u find it more interesting and powerful (in cases where dweaver/fpage cant do dat).


----------



## dreams (Aug 15, 2005)

U can simply create one using Dreamweaver.. Its a cool s/w and if u hv some creativity then u can rule the web.. Then upload it to some server..

then u can get a domain name frm www.dot.tk

So finally u can go online using..

www.achacko.tk


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 15, 2005)

HI guys
i am also interested in creating a website.
If any of you has created a website then please post its URL so that i can have a look at them and take ideas .


----------



## dreams (Aug 16, 2005)

u can view mine if possible.. www.chandrus.tk

Hope u get some ideas frm this cos i hv done a basic site for myself..

any changes 2 b made and sugg are quite welcum..

Happy Web Designin..


----------



## Ashis (Aug 18, 2005)

If u can pay....pay to yahoo for a domain !!!

If U can't. grab a free one & the dot.tk thing !!!


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> If u can pay....pay to yahoo for a domain !!!
> 
> If U can't. grab a free one & the dot.tk thing !!!



how much? is it thru CREDIT CARD?


----------

